# English Premier League



## spooningbadgers (Sep 14, 2013)

A thread for all fans of English football. 
To start it off who do ya support?? 
AFC till I die!!!


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 21, 2013)

Liverpool is who I support. Looking forward to the game today.

I'm hoping we score more than once this time though, as much as I love winning, I'd rather it be more comfortable than the three 1-0 win's we've had this season. We seem to slack off after around 60 minutes and that's when we should be pushing for a 2nd and 3rd goal. We let teams build up momentum and that's why we dropped points vs Swansea, conceding that 2nd goal for them to draw level could be seen a mile away and needs to be worked on.

I'm going to go for a 3-1 win to Liverpool, Henderson, Toure and Aspas to score and Osvaldo or Lallana to score for for Southampton.


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2013)

we need somewhere to hangout today seeing as the uk thread has been compromised lol.

come on the toffees!, let's go for a routine away win against the hammers, easyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dcheald (Sep 21, 2013)

YNWA  best in the world


----------



## hsfkush (Sep 22, 2013)

Dcheald said:


> YNWA  best in the world


Can't believe how bad we were yesterday ¬_¬


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Oct 24, 2013)

ARSENAL Dortmund fan here. Last game hurt my soul.


----------



## perspextoe (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey lads, 

Arsenal fan here&#8230;. 

It sounds nuts but I put a £100 on Giroud top scorer @ 12's at the start if the season&#8230;. 

I reckon all I need is sturridge, aguero, van pursestrings and suarez to get the banjaxed somehow&#8230;.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

TOON ARMY! black n white till i die


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 17, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> TOON ARMY! black n white till i die


Ah, some wee club in the north as Mr.Ferguson put it. The alcoholic piss flap that he is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2013)

Aye that wee club haha bertie bassett nosed old fool.

I was well shocked to see the mackems turn chelski over mind. They might not be going down after all. Mind you none of the Sunderland fans saw the game lol. Empty pink seats all over the gaff..


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 21, 2013)

Top of the league ^_^


----------



## Sativa Diva (Mar 18, 2014)

LFC 

That Title is smelling nice right about now!!!


----------



## rambo22 (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;PmJYNMLHaHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmJYNMLHaHM[/video]

YID ARMY!!!!

fuck u gooner scum too especially the badger fucker lmao


----------



## DemonTrich (Apr 7, 2014)

uefa champions league FTMFW!!!!!!

im a stay at home dad and I record each and every uefa premier/European league games. my 3 month old son and I watch a game a day. I like Liverpool, he likes Chelsea. I played soccer for 18 years, 2 years in middle school, all 4 yrs in highschool (starting), u-18 league, traveling/competive league, mens leagues, 4 yrs indoor coccer, coached for 4 years (2 yrs U-12, and 2 yrs U-14), and was a Florida State certified referee for 6 years. I cant wait until my son is old enough to run and kick a ball. he will be on the furture US team, and maby play abroad......as long as he likes it.


----------

